# Angeln in Schouwen-Duiveland (Bruinisse / Zierikzee) - Welcher Erlaubnisschein?



## jan2001 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich irgdendwie keine Informationen finde hier meine Frage an die "Erfahrenen":

Ich besitze den großen VisPas und würde gerne in Bruinisse / Zierikzee auf Hecht angeln (in den Poldern und kleinen Gewässern). Leider finde ich keine Informationen, ob ich dort mit dem VisPas angeln darf. Auch der VisPlanner hat keine Informationen. Bei den großen Seen (Meeren) ist es klar, aber die kleinen Gewässern?

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Danke & Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schouwen-Duiveland (Bruinisse / Zierikzee) - Welcher Erlaubnisschein?*

Petri
....und etwas gefangen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Gruß


----------

